

The First Rule of Programming: It's Always Your Fault - tnorthcutt
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2008/03/the-first-rule-of-programming-its-always-your-fault.html

======
willvarfar
seems to be a lot of old codinghorror reposts turning up these days

of course, its nice that Jeff's been blogging a bit more often recently; one
hopes Joel'll do the same.

